# Happy 5th birthday Aussie Stock Forums!



## Joe Blow (28 May 2009)

Hi everyone!

On May 28, 2004 I registered the domain name aussiestockforums.com, got myself set up at a $5 a month host, installed some free forum software and went looking for people to join my new community. Well, as you can all see, ASF has come a long way since then. One by one you all arrived here, registered a user name and began posting, creating the online community that we now all inhabit and share together. Five years on we are also the second largest stock market forum in Australia.

A big thank you to the moderators for their hard work and to all of ASF's members for helping to make Aussie Stock Forums the valuable resource and friendly, constructive community that it is today!

I hope to still see you all here in another five years! 

:birthday:


----------



## Gundini (28 May 2009)

Good on you Joe, have enjoyed this site very much, and looking forward to the next 5 years. Happy Birthday ASF


----------



## son of baglimit (28 May 2009)

cmon joe, wheres the $5 flights to exotic locations and free steak knives ?

well done for creating a forum where some level of controlling the masses does exist - although the ultra right wing crowd does get frustrating at times.


----------



## Green08 (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday AFS

Thank you Joe for creating this site - pure gold! I've gone through a range of emotions on here posting and reading. What a great group of eclectic people!


----------



## finnsk (28 May 2009)

Congratulation Joe

All I can say I really enjoy coming to this community have learnt so much in the last few years and looking forward to the next many years of learning and hopefully can contribute more in the future


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2009)

well done and thankyou for providing this excellent site

may it reward you greatly for your time and effort in setting it up and providing us with a place to have our say


----------



## happytown (28 May 2009)

well done joe

happy birthday asf and many thanks for the knowledge gained thusfar

cheers


----------



## bonkerrs (28 May 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Woohoo...
I'm not much of a shouter (CAPS user) so there you go a big birthday shout out.

Love this site, I've been on and off for a few years now. It's a massively great forum for all things invest'sy/trade'sy/share'sy.

edit: Forgot to say - Thanks Joe and all who have helped along the way


----------



## jonojpsg (28 May 2009)

Hear hear, outstanding work Joe!  I must say that I have gained a lot from being a part of this forum and I really appreciate the amount of time and effort the more experienced traders/investors go to in posting and responding to posts.

It will be interesting to see where we all are in five years - I am coming towards the end of my current five year plan (2005-2010) and am loving the idea of making some more adventurous forays in the next episode of my life.


----------



## sails (28 May 2009)

That is quite an achievement from humble beginnings, Joe!

I didn't realise when I signed up in June 2004 that the site had only been going a year.  It certainly is a credit to you...


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2009)

Happy B'day ASF.

Congrats Joe, all your hard work is much appreciated as well as all the posters who make this a great forum.


----------



## grace (28 May 2009)

Dear Joe, I'm not much of an internet junky apart from ASF I must admit.  Can't stand facebook and the like.  However, I feel a real part of this investment community you have created, and it is very friendly and very educational.  There are some brilliant posters here and one can make more money than the average "joeblow" (sorry for the pun) just by reading and staying alert on this sight.  I have learnt more here than I could begin to tell you.  So thankyou for setting this up and I hope it continues for a long long time.  Grace.


----------



## drillinto (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday, JB & ASF !


----------



## sam76 (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday, mate.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2009)

Congrats Joe and HB ASF

Great site with great people and a wealth of information, opinion and analysis.

WD Joe. :birthday:


----------



## Prospector (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday Joe and ASF!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday Joe and all at ASF.

gg


----------



## Julia (28 May 2009)

Joe, it's hard to believe that much time has passed.

ASF is more than a stock market forum.  It's a community where friends are made in addition to information gained.

Thank you so much, Joe.


----------



## weird (28 May 2009)

Congrats Joe, wish I had thought of it.

2nd, so I believe HotCopper is 1st ?... not a member of that site, but had a quick look, seems more individual stock based.

... so this forum has, while a motley crew, a balanced posting of individual stocks, and the business of trading - systematic, programming, etc , as well as a lively off-topic section.

Well done.


----------



## Tink (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday ASF and Congratulations Joe 

Great site

Tink


----------



## johnnyg (28 May 2009)

Congrats and Happy Birthday ASF!


----------



## milothedog (28 May 2009)

Happy Birthday ASF,

:thankyou:

Thanks Joe for a great place to share


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2009)

Thank you for the kind words everyone! They are sincerely appreciated. 

It is very gratifying to know that so many of you enjoying visiting ASF and being a part of the community here! 

Here's to the next five years! :alcohol:


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2009)

Julia said:


> Joe, it's hard to believe that much time has passed.
> 
> ASF is more than a stock market forum.  It's a community where friends are made in addition to information gained.
> 
> Thank you so much, Joe.




Nicely said Julia.

Well done Joe. You've got some stayers here!


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 May 2009)

Happy birthday ASF!  well done & thanks Joe.   If you're ever feelin' down Joe just look back at all the thank yous you've got on ASF over the years. 
It's amazing it's only taken 5 years to get this big, well known & appreciated,


----------

